# Need an Editor?



## Boneman (Nov 9, 2013)

Having been editing freelance for the last two years on word-of-mouth recommendations, I now have the time to devote the majority of my working week to editing, hence I'm going public! 

Many of you have suffered under my red pen....er... been given beneficial and considered critiques with editing, so I hope you'll recommend me to anyone who needs the help. Here's my website:

www.jsmedit.com 

There's a lot to read, there, but well worth it, I think.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2013)

Ooooh, dead posh. And my name's there, I'm famous!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 9, 2013)

A very worthy venture and I wish you the best of luck BM.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! It looks really good, and I can be one of the first to absolutely reccommend you! J.


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll keep you in mind for referrals. All the best with this.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 9, 2013)

All the best for your venture, Boneman.


----------



## lauren$77 (Nov 9, 2013)

I like the website and l particularly like the fact your fees are upfront and transparent!


----------



## The Judge (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks good, Jimmy boy!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks very good.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn. Thought it said JMS editing. I could have been read by the creator of Babylon 5!

Best of luck with this - I'll see about sending a sample for copy editing in the New Year. I loved your last critique comment.


----------



## Gary Compton (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeff is editing TFR for me and Malevolence and I can say without fear of contraception he does not pull any punches. 

If you want good attention to detail, picking up the niggles and suggestions on how you can improve your work, then I strongly recommend him.

My advice is always listen, you have 2 ears for a reason. 

Good job Jeff and long may it continue!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 9, 2013)

Best of luck, Boneman.

Not sure if it's just me, but the fonts directly beneath and to the side of the computer picture (the e-mail and sidebar from Services to Testimonials) look a little too small to be clear.

Edited extra bit: oh, and Boneman offered excellent advice when he was beta reading Sir Edric's Temple for me. He knows his beans.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks all! As anyone who's anyone knows, I'm  a little technophobic, so any glitches seen might be altered by me (because the site is simple to edit, apparently...) so please let me know! Those who can, do, those who can't, teach, those who can't teach, edit.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Nov 9, 2013)

Gary Compton said:


> Jeff is editing TFR for me and Malevolence and I can say without fear of contraception he does not pull any punches.
> 
> If you want good attention to detail, picking up the niggles and suggestions on how you can improve your work, then I strongly recommend him.
> 
> ...


 
I echo this.  Mr Boneman did a superb edit on my story.


----------



## Juliana (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice site! Duly bookmarked.


----------



## jastius (Nov 10, 2013)

very snazzy page boneman!  if the indeterminate wodge of papers i tentatively call my w.i.p. ever get to the point of edit-ability, i will dust off my visa and give you a call..   (i can hear boneman's long suffering sigh from here already)


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 10, 2013)

Good luck with this Jeff.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with 'The Chosen One'


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm late to the party!!!  Sorry, Boney!

Nice to see you've got a site up and running. I hope it attracts lots of business!*

Anyway, congrats and the best of luck! Sounds like you've got lots of potential clients here.  (I cannot afford an editor, though, so I can't join in. Plus, I haven't even finished my novel so it's moot point. )






*Oh, but I do agree on the email address - you need to make it clearer. If it's an image, perhaps it's too big and when WordPress resizes it, it loses clarity? I haven't checked the code, so I don't know how it's been done...


----------



## Boneman (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks all, very much appreciated. 
Leisha, will check that - anything that makes it more user-friendly is great.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Nov 18, 2013)

Strong CV.


----------

